# Old English Sheepdog heat?



## Sheepies (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a gorgeous little Old English Sheepdog and I need to get her spayed however I wanted to know if there is a certain age that Old English Sheepdogs go into heat at. I know the average is 4 months to a year but maybe OES tend to go into heat at a specific time? I just want to make sure because I don't want any oopsies. :wink:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you got her from a supportive breeder, you can ask at what age dogs from her lines usually have their first heat. It seems to run in families.

Usually large dogs have their first heat at an older age than smaller dogs. You would probably be safe if you scheduled the spay for 6-7 months. But no guarantees! All dogs are individuals so you just never know. Keep an eye on her for signs of heat. Do you have an intact male? Or is she allowed to be unsupervised with other intact males?


----------

